# Ragtime in Religion



## Guest

From the December 1915-January 1916 issue of _The Ragtime Review_:



















So where are these ragtimes hymns?? I want to hear this!!


----------



## jegreenwood

How about this? (Possibly offensive - it certainly offended some folks 50 years ago.)


----------



## KenOC

Tom Lehrer -- still incredible after all these years.

Now almost 90, Lehrer mostly quite the music scene in the 1960s to concentrate on teaching math and musical theater at the University of California in Santa Cruz. He said of his musical career: "If, after hearing my songs, just one human being is inspired to say something nasty to a friend, or perhaps to strike a loved one, it will all have been worth the while."


----------

